# Quick Question



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

I hate to be a newb and post this but i've search 

Temple is a Cowboy/Zebo and i was wondering if that line is hard to come by b/c i saw alot of threads on others like ELi and yellow, watchdog and others so is there anyone else with a dog like mine..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

WEll I asked there but I will ask here too 
Are you talking about Midnight Cowboy? the Carver/Davis dog?

And I am not familiar with Zebo.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ I don't know if he's midnight cowboy all i know is cowboy / zebo i asked my dad and thats what he said i didnt hear anything about midnight...Are there any other Cowboy line's?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well usually here when someone says Cowboy lines its from this dog
http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=570
Midnight Cowboy.

I am still trying to hunt down Zebo lines, but some of the more professional owners might have an idea.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok he's midnight cowboy..I asked my dad again thanks for the help


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Found it.
THIS is Zebo, seems to be where the bloodline started
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=7


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

looks like good lines. 
From what I have read Zebo lines are pretty hard to come by.

There are probably a few others out here with some of these dogs in the lines


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Pure Zebo lines are hard to come by but they do get crossed quite often. You should have a very nice gamebred dog there!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

zebo was a real killer!!a punishing hard mouthed dog they say...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

If you have his pedigree is would be awsome to take a look at it.
You can make one for online at sitstay.com


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> If you have his pedigree is would be awsome to take a look at it.
> You can make one for online at sitstay.com


Yeah I wish i had it i got him out of tennesee my dad has the papers on him


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

some good dogs coming out of tenessee

just ask OFK and Pulldawg lol


----------

